# Ants only get$100, not $300



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)




----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

DDW said:


> View attachment 536381


No we get 300 as well. That must be on top of the 300? IDK I've never heard anything mentioned about the $100


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

On my way to get a loaf of bread:


----------



## dacheeese (Dec 14, 2020)

DDW said:


> View attachment 536381


good thing my reading comprehension skills are good. Otherwise I got duped by it


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

DDW said:


> View attachment 536381


From what I've read the extra $100 would be for people who lost a w-2 job AND self employment income.
Those people would receive PUA + $300 + $100

If your only source of income comes from gig work, you would receive PUA + $300


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

It said Extra $100.
So $300 + $100.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> It said Extra $100.
> So $300 + $100.


Yeah but it's confusing. I could be wrong but I think my previous description might be accurate.
I found the article

https://www.nbcnewyork.com/news/bus...f-enhanced-unemployment-for-11-weeks/2793164/
[HEADING=3]Extra $100 for people with wage and self-employment income[/HEADING]

A new addition in this bill provides an extra $100 per week in jobless aid for people who have both wage and self-employment income, but whose benefit calculation doesn't take their self-employment earnings into account.

The new stimulus bill extends two CARES Act programs that support the self-employed, freelance, gig workers and long-term unemployed by 11 weeks. These programs were originally scheduled to expire this week. It also provides all jobless workers an additional $300 weekly boost to their state-provided aid, as well as a new $100 boost to people with wage and self-employment income, for 11 weeks through mid-March.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm confused. CA. already gave 7 additional weeks. For me ending 1/23-21. So is it 10 more weeks after that ?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm confused. CA. already gave 7 additional weeks. For me ending 1/23-21. So is it 10 more weeks after that ?


I think you would get the $300 boost added until 1/23 and then you would move to PUA for the remaining weeks (til mid March)
The $300 would start on Dec 27th (I believe)


----------



## realSF Sunset kid (Mar 7, 2020)

I got the extra 7 weeks also which ends soon. Is this ontop of that? Do anyone know if you have to reaply for unemployment or is it automatic?


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

realSF Sunset kid said:


> I got the extra 7 weeks also which ends soon. Is this ontop of that? Do anyone know if you have to reaply for unemployment or is it automatic?


This is considered an extension of PUA so I doubt that you will have to reapply.
Would I be shocked if they forced you to reapply? No hahaha


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

Get too collecting invalid 🐜's so you can create more biz for me.


----------



## 12345678 (Jan 8, 2019)

The new extension goes from December 27 then for 11 week, not additional to something already extended, it will end mid March


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/politics/second-stimulus-package-see-whats-in-it/ar-BB1c60kZ


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> I'm confused. CA. already gave 7 additional weeks. For me ending 1/23-21. So is it 10 more weeks after that ?





realSF Sunset kid said:


> I got the extra 7 weeks also which ends soon. Is this ontop of that? Do anyone know if you have to reaply for unemployment or is it automatic?


I think it's clear we get the extension on top of the 7 weeks, but we may have to file an additional "claim". I got the extra 7 weeks, but it also shows my claim ending on 12/31. Unless the state will now auto extend the end of the claim. As usual, we will have to wait a bit and see.

This also may be tricky in the state of California, where a law just passed removing all doubt that we are employees. Recall that you had to be eligible for at least $1 of state UI to receive the PUA dollars. There may be some nuance here. I hope no one at the state level is going to give this bill a political twist in order to make a point.

--------------
btw - that earlier photo of that guy with the wheel barrel full of money at the market.... he is an idiot. Should have gone to the bank first and traded that pile in for one of these:


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

DDW said:


> View attachment 536381


That doesn't say what you think it says.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

[HEADING=1]$100 boost for the self-employed[/HEADING]
Certain "mixed earners" - meaning they have both wage (i.e., W-2) and self-employment (i.e., 1099) income - will be eligible for an additional $100 a week. The stipend would be on top of the $300 weekly boost and last until March 14.
The $100 supplement would be available to individuals who make at least $5,000 a year in self-employment income but are disqualified from PUA because they receive state unemployment insurance.

https://www.cnbc.com/2020/12/21/covid-relief-bill-extends-and-enhances-unemployment-benefits.html


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

realSF Sunset kid said:


> I got the extra 7 weeks also which ends soon. Is this ontop of that? Do anyone know if you have to reaply for unemployment or is it automatic?


 I am also to re-apply. I also have 7 weeks after 12/26. From what DES in AZ is telling me, I can re-apply using my existing claim. 
I have a question for anyone who can answer? Ok, the new stimulus package is in the works, our pua ends 12/26 do we continue to file, or do we wait and see? I have had several people ask me that!!


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Just got a text from California EDD to go to edd.ca.gov/cares-act.htm for the latest update. Looks like they are being proactive, but waiting for further guidance from the feds...


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

I'm just going to wait to see what the state of Illinois says. They've been pretty good about updating us on all this.
However, they won't say anything about this new program until they hear *directly* from the Federal Government.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

_Tron_ said:


> I think it's clear we get the extension on top of the 7 weeks, but we may have to file an additional "claim". I got the extra 7 weeks, but it also shows my claim ending on 12/31. Unless the state will now auto extend the end of the claim. As usual, we will have to wait a bit and see.
> 
> This also may be tricky in the state of California, where a law just passed removing all doubt that we are employees. Recall that you had to be eligible for at least $1 of state UI to receive the PUA dollars. There may be some nuance here. I hope no one at the state level is going to give this bill a political twist in order to make a point.
> 
> ...


Brother, can you spare a trillion?


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Brother, can you spare a trillion?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

MAN!

I cant post any of mine

:frown:


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

12/31 States Benefit Year. Not the same as ending. 

If you got the 7 week extension your weekly Claim Balance goes beyond 12/31. My case ending 1-23-2021.
At present I'd say the 10-11 weeks goes beyond that. You will know when the Claim Balance for your weekly changes. Which will not included the Fed part 300 and or +100.


----------

